# vpn pptpclient problem



## l2f (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello,

I run mpd 3.18 on fbsd 6.4 to allow vpn (encrypted) between my gateway and my lan

On server
mpd.conf:
default:
	load pptp1
pptp1:
	new -i ng1 pptp1 pptp1
	load global


global:
	set iface disable on-demand
	set iface enable proxy-arp
	set iface idle 0
	set iface mtu 1400
	set iface enable tcpmssfix
	set iface up-script /usr/local/etc/mpd/ng-up.sh
	set iface down-script /usr/local/etc/mpd/ng-dwn.sh
	set bundle max-logins 2
	set bundle disable multilink
	set bundle enable compression
	set bundle enable encryption
	set link mtu 1440
	set link no pap chap
	set link enable chap
	set link enable chap-msv1
	set link enable chap-msv2
	set link keep-alive 10 60
	set link enable acfcomp protocomp
	set ipcp ranges 192.168.1.1/24 192.168.1.50/24
	set ipcp yes vjcomp
	set ipcp dns 24.200.241.37 24.201.245.77
#	set ipcp nbns 10.0.0.20
	set ccp enable mppc
	set ccp enable mpp-e40
	set ccp enable mpp-e56
	set ccp enable mpp-e128
	set ccp yes mpp-stateless
	set ccp yes mpp-compress

mpd.link
pptp1:
	set link type pptp
	set pptp self 192.168.1.1
	set pptp enable incoming
	set pptp disable originate
#	set pptp disable windowing

I am able to connect with w2k but not with my laptop running fbsd 6.1 with pptpclient

FBSD - Laptop
ppp.log:
Apr  7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Using interface: tun0
Apr  7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Apr  7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Warning: The alias command is deprecated
Apr  7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: PPP Started (direct mode).
Apr  7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: bundle: Establish
Apr  7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Apr  7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Apr  7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: opening -> carrier
Apr  7 20:28:47 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: carrier -> lcp
Apr  7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Apr  7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: his = CHAP 0x81, mine = none
Apr  7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Chap Input: CHALLENGE (16 bytes)
Apr  7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Chap Output: RESPONSE (yves)
Apr  7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Chap Input: SUCCESS (S=927FA09C4F1330970055EB30D7DA245346B6CA8E)
Apr  7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Apr  7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: bundle: Network
*Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x8053 (Encryption Control Protocol)*
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Signal 15, terminate.
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Signal 15, terminate.
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: read (0): Got zero bytes
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: open -> lcp
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: bundle: Terminate
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 8 secs: 502 octets in, 1247248 octets out
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: 12 packets in, 1433 packets out
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase:  total 155968 bytes/sec, peak 3392 bytes/sec on Tue Apr  7 20:28:54 2009
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: lcp -> closed
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: bundle: Dead
Apr  7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: PPP Terminated (normal).


So what I miss in my configuration ?!

Thank you in advance for your help.

L2F


----------

